# when your sugar turns to....



## rescuejew (May 10, 2005)

So here was my yesterday:
I managed to get coffee and breakfast and just happened to be on the phone BSing with city communications when I got dispatched, 2 districts over for a cardiac arrest.  70-ish female in PEA, 3 rounds of drugs, lido drip, pacing and defib.  DRT at Duke.

2nd call, some lady locked her 6 month old in the car with the AC on high. The car was in the garage and the cop didnt want to break the window.  Couldnt figure out how to get in, called a locksmith and almost broke the window because the baby became lethargic.  Locksmith showed up just in time, baby had cried himself to sleep. cancelled that call.

Had a pt with what I'm sure was an MI who decided to AMA.  Could NOT convince this guy to go to the hospital.

Next, hypotensive septic shock with BP 50/0, HR 150 in a clinic with a doctor standing by who stated: "just take her to the ED, all she needs is some Zosin and she'll be fine"  They wanted to wait to draw 10, 20cc syringes of blood for labs and take a urine sample, all without a fluid bolus or any oxygen.  Needless to say, this poor lady got her fluid bolus, and her high flow O's without all that blood being taken off of her.  Went to the ED lights and sirens, got there and realized they had given neither of us paperwork. GRRRR!  :angry:  She went to the MICU.

Another code.  Asystolic cardiac arrest at a nusing home "estimated downtime 7-10 minutes"  How many times have I heard that?  Intubated, 4 rounds of drugs, CPR, code 3 to Duke.  DRT in the ER.

40 year old med student with the flu.  Thinks he has meningitis, but no pain with ROM, high fever, or photosensitivity.  Just out of professional courtesy, I gave him some Tylenol and a fluid bolus.  Big baby.

Angulated ankle fx from vehicle vs mo-ped.  (I got pics of this one from the police sgt)  10mg MSO4, splint and a ride to duke.  turns out it was just horribly dislocated.  He got reduced, with a huge scream, by the docs in the ER.

Got off an hour late, started 45 minutes early, put in a 14 hour day.  The nurses at the ED wouldnt answer the radio when I called in pre-alerts, the docs were calling me "Reaper".  Needless to say, I drank myself a cold beer and went to bed early!


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

fun day


----------



## Phridae (May 10, 2005)

Wow. That sounds like a day.


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 10 2005, 01:51 PM
> * So here was my yesterday:
> I managed to get coffee and breakfast and just happened to be on the phone BSing with city communications when I got dispatched, 2 districts over for a cardiac arrest. 70-ish female in PEA, 3 rounds of drugs, lido drip, pacing and defib. DRT at Duke.
> 
> *


Start your day with a DOA, Do-dah, do-dah, start you day with a DOA, oh-da-do-dah-day


   :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 10 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Start your day with a DOA, Do-dah, do-dah, start you day with a DOA, oh-da-do-dah-day
> 
> 
> :lol: *


 LOL, if your name wasn't medicstudentjon I would have never guessed you are a medic student (LOL LOL LOL)


----------



## rescuejew (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the levity jon!  lol


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 10 2005, 11:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 10 2005, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 10 2005, 06:24 PM
> * Start your day with a DOA, Do-dah, do-dah, start you day with a DOA, oh-da-do-dah-day
> 
> 
> :lol: *


LOL, if your name wasn't medicstudentjon I would have never guessed you are a medic student (LOL LOL LOL) [/b][/quote]
 Do I act like a real medic? or is it that I never should have tried to make it past the BLS level????  


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 11 2005, 12:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 11 2005, 12:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I act like a real medic? or is it that I never should have tried to make it past the BLS level????  


Jon [/b][/quote]
 You act exactly like a medic student.  

You remind me of my partner so much it's scary.


----------



## Wingnut (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 10 2005, 06:24 PM
> *
> *


*
Start your day with a DOA, Do-dah, do-dah, start you day with a DOA, oh-da-do-dah-day


   :lol: *[/quote]
  :lol: ROFLMAO!!!  :lol:


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2005)

You had one hell of a shift.  Where are you working out of?  My brother went to college in North Carolina.


----------



## rescuejew (May 12, 2005)

My base this week is in the parking garage of the Duke North Pavilion near the Bone Marrow clinic.  I was running around the district which includes Ninth st, Hillsborough Road and Erwin road...in Durham.  Where did your brother go to school?


----------



## MMiz (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 12 2005, 08:22 AM
> * My base this week is in the parking garage of the Duke North Pavilion near the Bone Marrow clinic.  I was running around the district which includes Ninth st, Hillsborough Road and Erwin road...in Durham.  Where did your brother go to school? *


 My brother went to <mumble.Duke</mumble>.


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@May 11 2005, 10:38 PM
> * Start your day with a DOA, Do-dah, do-dah, start you day with a DOA, oh-da-do-dah-day
> 
> 
> :lol: *


*
:lol: ROFLMAO!!!  :lol: *[/quote]
 I really think we could get a nice childrens series of EMS products/songs/books with this and Elmo... we're almost there! :lol:


----------

